# Of all the ways



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

a hard charging, hunting vizsla could get hurt. Cash did it playing with me. He was in a silly mood last night, and was bowing down on his front legs wanting me to play. Of course I obliged him by raising my arms in the air, doing a grrr noise, and a slow monster walk toward him. He bounced around with joy, and then leaped on the sofa. Then he was on 3 legs, and would put no pressure on his right leg. This morning he would only put slight pressure on the foot, and I had to raise his water bowl. Leaning down cause him pain. The vet found the tender spot where the chest connects to the front leg. Good chance its just a strain, and he's on meds to help him heal.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like a bicep tendon strain.

The more rest he gets the better!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep. He's just going to be hanging out in the house.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh poor Cash - I hope he heals soon! On three legs for awhile he can be twins with my Cash (he's even limping on the correct leg).


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Aww, poor boy. Sounds like you're being very attentive though. My fingers are crossed that it's nothing major.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

GET WELL SOON, CASH!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it will be fine. Just going to let him rest up, and heal. After there are no signs of the limp, I will give him a few more days. Then slowly introduce light exercise, then build on it to make sure it doesn't return, before hunting him.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww, poor guy. The motto at our house is, "It's all fun and games until someone ends up on crate rest!" (or in a cone, or losing a toenail  )



TexasRed said:


> He was in a silly mood last night, and was bowing down on his front legs wanting me to play. Of course I obliged him by raising my arms in the air, doing a grrr noise, and a slow monster walk toward him.


This is Birch's favorite game... she just wiggles like crazy!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

People would think us crazy if they saw half of the games we play with these dogs.
June still likes me to blow on her belly, even my family gives me a sideways look when I do it.


----------

